# Calculations arrived this morning.



## AAM_User (14 Sep 2015)

About 15 pages including cover letter.  They're broken out into monthly summary.

What interest rate was charged, what monthly cost was, what interest rate should have been, what monthly charge should have been, overcharge per month.

Two sets of figures, one based on the letter sent out (up to that date) and one based on when they received the acceptance back (based on that date.


----------



## Freshstart (14 Sep 2015)

Can I ask how many years you had been overpaying? We also received ours this morning and after the cover letter it was only 2 pages long.


----------



## AAM_User (14 Sep 2015)

2009 - 2015


----------



## Freshstart (14 Sep 2015)

Yeah same years as us! I find this very odd that ours was so concise now!


----------



## Junopops (14 Sep 2015)

AAM_User, is there any mention of TRS in the calculations?


----------



## AAM_User (14 Sep 2015)

Freshstart said:


> Yeah same years as us! I find this very odd that ours was so concise now!



Sorry, I'll elaborate, It's 15 pages in total, including the cover.  The actual calculations are in two lots, up to the offer letter & up to the date of settlement [4 pages each]


----------



## Freshstart (14 Sep 2015)

Ahh I see. We haven't received our settlement yet so this could be why!


----------

